# what kind of bee is this?



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

linky no worky


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Need a better Quality picture!


----------



## nkhd1 (Mar 30, 2009)

the pic is fine but when i put it in photobucket it became really small
obviously digital imagery is not my forte.

when i open the jpg file it opens large and detailed - when i open the photobucket link its little and indiscernable

the file has been downsized to fit within the size limitations of beesource but it will not take it


----------



## nkhd1 (Mar 30, 2009)

*what kind of bee is this? pic better*

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab102/nkhd1/oddbee.jpg


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Your photo is picture perfect now! It's too bad the lower part is a little dark. Could have been lightened with a white card, but not a flash.

It could be one of the leaf cutter bees, [_Megachilinae_] also seen in the thread; "Black and White bee". The bees seem to get the ventral part of their abdomens dusted with pollen.>> http://bugguide.net/node/view/151146


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, it certainly does look like a leafcutter bee. Wish I had some in my back yard, i put a nesting box up this Spring but no luck with any leafcutters yet!


----------



## nkhd1 (Mar 30, 2009)

yep I reckon thats it.

Thanks alot guys


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The light from the flower changes the colors a lot... but it looks like a leaf cutter to me.


----------

